# Our Christmas holiday



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Some pictures of Bella enjoying her walks in the Lake District


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so jealous :'(

We got a V partly because we regularly go fell walking and wanted an active dog. Believe it or not, with all the things to think about, we forgot there would be a period when she would be too young to go. Missing the Lakes but the wait is worth it!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

How old is your puppy Lyra? Bella is 8 months old, this is the 1st time we have taken her a bit further when being in the lakes. We went in the summer and felt she was to young. She had a ball and it helped us walk off our over eating of the turkey


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you just stay round Newby Bridge area Angie, or did you get further afield?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Lyra is four and a half months. Longest walk we have been on was 4.5 miles after Christmas with all our (human) boys. We don't normally walk her that much yet but it was a pretty flat woodland walk and she had plenty of energy at the end.

We live in the NE (Newcastle way) so come Easter we will probably start taking her for walks in the Cheviots. If we go to the lakes it is usually just a day trip. To make the trip worthwhile it's only worth going for a full day walk (10+ miles 1000+ m climb) and I currently guess she won't be up to that until the end of the summer. 

Whereabouts were you? And is that an Equafleece Bella is sporting?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We did a lot round the Newby Bridge area Harrigab, we did Haverthwaite Heights and Grizedale. My in laws live in Watermillock in Ullswater so ventured over there a few times. Bella loved it, we were a bit disappointed we missed the snow. I hear you have had some overnight


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have our own cottage in Ulverston Lyra, my husband is in the army so we go to the Lakes when we can. We were there for 3 weeks over Christmas which is the longest we have been for a while. Bella is wearing a ruffwear cloud chaser jacket, it came in handy and it actually keeps her a bit cleaner 
We live in Wiltshire at the moment but are due to be posted to London in the coming months. Lots of new places to walk Bella, I think we are close to a nature reserve to. Lots of fun ahead


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie, you will have to join the London and Surrey Viz Whizz when you move to London.

We had fantastic fun at Epsom Racecourse on Sunday. 40 Vizslas and a few other breeds. It is amazing seeing them galloping around and playing with each other.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We would love to hotmischief


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Angie said:


> We have our own cottage in Ulverston Lyra


Now you are just rubbing it in


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Nice pics, i live in Barrow so I'm up Grizedale forest most weekends biking with Brodi!


----------

